# New Mantis Nursery - Check it out!



## GreenOasis (Feb 6, 2012)

I needed to find a solution to the "small nymphs mismolting in winter problem", and just happened to find these cool "greenhouse trays" while looking for springtail culturing supplies.

I thought I would give it a try &amp; couldn't be happier with the results. I've had 32 L1/L2 Idolos in here for a few days now and haven't lost a single one to mismolts (whereas before I was losing a few a day, now I see a few successfully molted each day!)

Some info about the "nursery" (which hubby wants to call the "Biodome"), it is 20" x 10" x 9" tall (with dome in place). It has one large vent on the top and two smaller ones on either side, which are open/closable to adjust the humidity inside.

I have glued screening over the vent holes to prevent fly escape and the bottom of the tray is filled with vermiculite and distilled water (only the best for my babies!), and I also added some sphagnum moss to the top of the perlite to give the "ground nymphs" something better to climb on than bare perlite. One thing I did not add before putting the nymphs in was a feeding port at the top, but that is easily fixed as soon as I can trust not to let a bunch of flies loose in the house by cutting on it!







I have put the enclosure about 6" away from a 60 watt bulb, and the nymphs are comfortable roaming the entire enclosure...many enjoy sitting right under the light and some prefer to go to the "moister" shaded side for molting purposes. So far, with two vents partially open, the humidity on the illuminated side is sitting at about 75-80%, and the temp on that side is near or slightly over 100 degrees, ranging to 85-90 degrees on the "shady" side (with a MUCH higher humidity, about 90-95%).

I would like to offer these things for sale as a "kit", but I wanted to get some feedback first to make sure it's worth ordering a bunch first.  I'm thinking that this would be an awesome kit for incubating ooths of species that need high humidity, such as Idolos (young nymphs), Orchids, Flower species, Chinese, Hierodula, Ghosts &amp; Sphodromantis. This thing is HUGE, so it will hold a LOT of nymphs (the space within is roughly 1.5x bigger than a net cube). Also, I would not glue ooths in this, per se, because the humidity would probably cause the glue to let loose fairly quickly anyway, but possibly use the "European method" of stringing up ooths with a bit of thread from the foliage.

If I offer it as a kit, this is what would be included:

Bottom Tray

Humidity Dome

Perlite (enough to provide a deep substrate for the bottom - about 2 qts)

Sphagnum Moss (about a sandwich baggie...it doesn't need much)

Plastic foliage (already attached)

POSSIBLY a hygrometer/thermometer, if I can find a reasonable price on them!

Thinking of around $30-35 for the kit (not including the guages, since I don't know if I will be able to find them wholesale)...though, the shipping will be a little pricey because it needs an over-sized box to ship in, but if going by Priority, it probably won't cost much more than $15. I'll know more when I start shipping them!

Lemme know what y'all think &amp; if you'd be interested in buying such a new-fangled contraption! :cowboy:  (No, not saying "WILL you buy?", just IF you would buy...you know, if you won the lottery or something!  )

-Carey Kurtz-

www.mantispets.com


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 6, 2012)

Brilliant! Is this one of those seed-starting doohickeys? Seems like it would be GREAT for just sheer room and lots of hidey spots for brother-eating species.


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, it is...but it has the tallest dome I've ever seen on one! Usually, they are just a 3-4" dome...not nearly enough room for molting nymphs.

And yes, it has a LOT of room. There are 32 Idolos in there right now and I have a hard time finding ANY of them! I would say that it could easily hold twice as many and for hatching smaller species, it would hold even MORE!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you think ti would be good for Gongies?


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 6, 2012)

It would be good for just about any species you can think of. I would say it will probably hold Gongys up to subadult (not enough vertical space for the final molt, I'm sure.)

The humidity can be adjusted through use of the vents. I have them only cracked a bit for air flow for the Idolos, and I haven't added water since I set it up a few days ago &amp; it's still THAT humid in there! For species that don't need quite so much humidity, you can probably add just a cupful of water to the bottom (with the perlite) and keep the vents open all the way. It will still keep them nice &amp; warm up under a light!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 6, 2012)

That seem like the perfect enclosure if you are going away for a couple days-to a week!


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 6, 2012)

That looks awesome Carey!

Depending on details, there's a good chance that I'd pick up a kit sometime. It would be nice to have an alternative to my terrarium and netcubes for the more communal species.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 6, 2012)

Can post some more pics! its really nice looking!


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 6, 2012)

If i dont get these other exo terras for cheap i might be hitting you up for a couple...will be needing, lol.

And awesome idea, perfect for hatching ooths.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 7, 2012)

are the holes precut? have screen attached? if so, pre order me one. can't hurt to hard test it on some new nymps right away.

I might want to cut a big hole in the rear side to put my hand in and not open the top off the bottom try...or is that thinking to hard when you want to remove a few nymps or fix something?

Harry


----------



## jcal (Feb 7, 2012)

I like it. Can we have more pics! I'm already pretty much convinced!


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 7, 2012)

I believe I would buy a kit from you if you decide to sell.

Never seen one quite like this one before, as you said, they are usually not tall enough.

This one have plenty of space for nymphs and would be ideal for ooth incubation  

Could you post some pics of the vents and stuff?


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 7, 2012)

I will try to get some better pics...I am kind of limited by my camera phone right now, and with nymphs molting within on a daily basis, I don't want to move &amp; disturb them too much!

As for an "access hole". I think you'll have to cut that yourself! I don't know how that would work as far as latching it, etc. You'd probably have to poke a brad through to keep it latched. I don't want to compromise the strength of the plastic, though....something to consider. Every opening made in it weakens the overall strength (the vents are reinforced through clever use of molding technique.)

Okay, I will order supplies to make some and get them ready to go!  

(Oh, and I was thinking about the same thing as far as "leaving" them for awhile...might be the perfect solution if you want to go on vacation, but have nymphs incubating or just hatched!)


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 7, 2012)

Great idea, looks superb Carey!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 7, 2012)

What a horrible nursery. Where are the cribs? The teddies, the story book paintings on the wall?

No really, your set up makes me look like a monster. I just pop my ooths in a net cage and mist occasionally. No soft moss for them to fall on just cold hard netting.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> What a horrible nursery. Where are the cribs? The teddies, the story book paintings on the wall?
> 
> No really, your set up makes me look like a monster. I just pop my ooths in a net cage and mist occasionally. No soft moss for them to fall on just cold hard netting.


LOL



GreenOasis said:


> I will try to get some better pics...I am kind of limited by my camera phone right now, and with nymphs molting within on a daily basis, I don't want to move &amp; disturb them too much!
> 
> As for an "access hole". I think you'll have to cut that yourself! I don't know how that would work as far as latching it, etc. You'd probably have to poke a brad through to keep it latched. I don't want to compromise the strength of the plastic, though....something to consider. Every opening made in it weakens the overall strength (the vents are reinforced through clever use of molding technique.)
> 
> ...


You know, you can make some and put in some room delicups for cannibalistic nymphs while you are away. it will keep the humidity up just in case of molting

(Did you get my purchase of fly pupae) I just thought I would ask


----------



## kr1cket (Feb 7, 2012)

love it


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Still waiting to have enough "captital" to get a few of these to fix up &amp; offer. I guess I should just try to get better pics of THIS one while I'm waiting.

Thanks for the input, guys! At least I know now that it will be worth it to order a bunch!


----------

